# Zukunft der Kutterangelei



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Umfrage bei den Kutterreedereien zur augenblicklichen Situation
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=kutterangelei


----------



## rueganer (31. März 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

ich finde es Klasse, dass Ihr dieses hier im Board heiß diskutierte Thema mal praktisch in Form eines Briefes an die "Kutterchefs" aufgenommen habt. Erschreckend und bezeichnend zugleich empfinde ich, das nur 2 Antwortschreiben bei Euch eintrafen, der Branche scheint es ja wohl noch zu gut zu gehen und an einem Dialog mit dem Kunden Angler ist wohl kein so rechtes Interesse vorhanden. Ich habe vor längerer Zeit Veranstalter, Kutterbesitzer und Reederein angefaxt und angemailt und wollte nur mal AGBs haben, oder aktuelle Preislisten mit Leistungsverzeichnis, damals hat nur die Rügenland und Pyritz Seetouristik aus Rostock geantwortet, der Rest hüllte sich in Schweigen und auf telefonische Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, wir sprechen alles individuell mit unseren Kunden vor Ort ab, dazu brauchen wir keine AGBs oder Leistungsverzeichnisse, entweder Angler bucht oder läßt es, klare Antwort, wie auch immer. Viele hier im Board hatten schon mehr oder weniger positive und schlechte Erfahrungen mit Kuttern gemacht.

Im Beitrag hieß es es gibt schon entsprechende Verbände in der sich Angelkutter organisieren, oder habe ich es falsch verstanden, vielleicht sollten wir da mal den Hebel ansetzen, da bin ich gerne bereit tätig zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2003)

Und dabei hatte ich das extra als Fax geschickt, weil wir in der Redaktion ja schon festgetellt hatten, dass Mails nur sehr ungerne beantwortet werden.
Und dass wir niemanden "ans Bein pinkeln" wollten, sondern den Dialog suchten, zum Wohle sowohl der Angler wie auch der Reedereien, die ja der Meeresangler braucht, dürfte aus den Fragen ja hervorgegangen sein.
Daher gebe ich Dir vollkomen recht, es ist eigentlich eine Schande, das die Damen und Herren der Reedereien es augenscheinlich nicht nötig haben, sich mit uns Anlgern auseinanderzusetzen - von den im Artikel genannten 2 Ausnahmen abgesehen.

Zum Thema Verbände: Wenn schon die Resonanz unter den Mitgliedern so mau ausfällt, warum sollten dann die Repräsentanten dieser Mitglieder sich bewegen??

Falls Du aber eine Idee hast, wie und in welcher Weise man so was angehen kann, bin ich gerne bereit, dies mit Dir nochmal in "Angriff zu nehmen".
Setz Dich doch einfach mit mir in Kontakt.

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach aber auch mal die Alternativen beim Meeresangeln zur Kutterangelei aufzeigen - vom Belly- Boat bis zum Charterboot - vielleicht würden die Damen und Herren dann aufwachen??


----------

